# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي >  حجية المعاهدات الدولية أمام القاضي الجنائي

## دكتور مصطفى عبد الكريم

كتاب للمستشار الدكتور مصطفى عبد الكريم دار النشر دار الفكر والقانون  بالمنصورة

----------


## saad95

شكرا يادكتورة

----------

